# Another Vic B.B.Q



## Stevo (Jan 27, 2005)

Another B.B.Q and chance to catch up, this time after Ricko reminding me it's my turn 50 times i decided why not. It's on Sunday 6th february at my house in Narre Warren. Russell Grant a well known victorian breeder will be there for those interested in aquiring a new python and he has currently available : Hatchy Bredli, Cape York's , B&Y jungles(stunners), waters, Darwins, Vics (on the way), proserpines and a few yearlings also. Starting about 12:30 pm anyone interested just pm me for address and ill do a list of who's coming in a couple of days. Seems i dont have far to drive home there is a chance i might down a few ales just for a change.
Cheers Stevo


----------



## nigmax (Jan 27, 2005)

Damm shame im gunna do my hair that day.


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 27, 2005)

You riding that big hog over Nick? :wink: :lol: Better still, have you still got it?

Mmmm I love BBQ's....ohhh...and beer! I'm there! (and begrudgingly allowed) :wink:


----------



## skunk (Jan 27, 2005)

sumone say hatchie Bredlis ?? ooH Ooh oooh ANd B&G jungles !!? 
sounds just around the time i can get me new snake too !


----------



## spyder (Jan 27, 2005)

Being a new person too this forum, do Sydney members have get togethers?


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 27, 2005)

spyder said:


> Being a new person too this forum, do Sydney members have get togethers?



Nope! :lol: 8) :wink: and that's because they are living proof that Tasmanians CAN swim :lol: :lol:


----------



## soulweaver (Jan 27, 2005)

Go the Vics!!! onya stevo i'll be there!! might even wear bells too


----------



## Greebo (Jan 27, 2005)

> Being a new person too this forum, do Sydney members have get togethers?


Yes. they do Spyder. The most recent one was at Taronga Zoo.


----------



## angelrose (Jan 27, 2005)

me and hubby will try to make it, no promises at this stage though....wheres narrewarren in relation to werribee? 

Angel


----------



## farmdog (Jan 27, 2005)

its a day trip angel bout 1 1\2 hours give or take traffic :lol: :lol: :roll: and would be a good chance to met other ""APS"" peoples, I'm all but going so I rekon that we should get as many pplz to attend and introduce our self.


----------



## herptrader (Jan 27, 2005)

Yeah but the Vic gatherings are far more interesting.

More interesting people.

More interesting locations.

More Beer!



Greebo said:


> > Being a new person too this forum, do Sydney members have get togethers?
> 
> 
> Yes. they do Spyder. The most recent one was at Taronga Zoo.


----------



## angelrose (Jan 27, 2005)

ok, well i cant drink, so if anyone wants a lift between weeribee and narrewarren... let me know

Angel


----------



## Bryony (Jan 27, 2005)

if only you gave me more time!
lol
have fun guys!


----------



## nigmax (Jan 27, 2005)

Thats all we ever get from you Bryony, excuses,excuses, its not good enough, at least im getting my hair done.


----------



## OuZo (Jan 27, 2005)

well atm it looks like i have to work that day til 12pm so might be a bit late. i'm trying to swap it around tho so hopefully we can get there on time lol. will let you know stevo 

shoulda made it a sat tho cos we gotta get up the next day :lol:

it will be great to meet all the newbies who havent been to the previous meets


----------



## angelrose (Jan 27, 2005)

omg!! im a n00b!!!


----------



## OuZo (Jan 27, 2005)

noob or knob? lol couldnt help it


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 27, 2005)

No, I think she has it right! I think men tend to be Knobs, 
and women are called N( o )( o )BS :wink: :lol:
It's because of them Boobies!


----------



## angelrose (Jan 27, 2005)

are you 2 a little toey today or something? :shock: :wink: 

lmao

Angel


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 27, 2005)

angelrose said:


> are you 2 a little toey today or something?
> 
> lmao
> 
> Angel



:twisted: Who me? Never! :wink:


----------



## angelrose (Jan 27, 2005)

Uh huh... lmao :roll:


----------



## nigmax (Jan 27, 2005)

Newbies lol,
should be fun :twisted: ,
I hope they all know about the slab of crownies entrance fee


----------



## soulweaver (Jan 27, 2005)

or the westy challenge :twisted:


----------



## farmdog (Jan 27, 2005)

> or the westy challenge


pleaze explain?


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 27, 2005)

soulweaver said:


> or the westy challenge :twisted:



Yep! Do want Noobs or Knobs with that side order of fries :wink:

Ohhhhh be scared, be very a-scared :lol:


----------



## spooky (Jan 27, 2005)

I beg your pardon Herp Trader, ussydneysiders are v..eee.rrr..yyy interesting!!!


----------



## spooky (Jan 27, 2005)

I beg your pardon Herp Trader, us Sydneysiders are v..eee.rrr..yyy interesting!!!


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 27, 2005)

We can see you're trying your hardest to get noticed! :lol: But really, posting twice? Is that really necessary? :lol:


----------



## spooky (Jan 27, 2005)

I am extremely computer challenged.............thank god I don't have my finger on the nuke button!!!!!


----------



## soulweaver (Jan 27, 2005)

farmdog said:


> > or the westy challenge
> 
> 
> pleaze explain?



You'll learn in time :twisted: :twisted: Muhahahahaha


----------



## farmdog (Jan 27, 2005)

sounds very interesting I rekon I'll have it covered


----------



## soulweaver (Jan 27, 2005)

trust me, there was plenty of covering


----------



## farmdog (Jan 27, 2005)

hmmm


----------



## Ricko (Jan 27, 2005)

i will be there for sure. no worrk the next day so it will be sweet.


----------



## Bryony (Jan 27, 2005)

nigmax said:


> Thats all we ever get from you Bryony, excuses,excuses, its not good enough, at least im getting my hair done.



well i checked out flights....but i can no way afford....

If anyone wants to road trip it with me then i will attend 



soulweaver said:


> or the westy challenge :twisted:



hmmmmmm :? 
this i want to know


----------



## OuZo (Jan 27, 2005)

lol these boys are dangerous bry...come armed


----------



## OuZo (Jan 27, 2005)

> hmmmmmm
> this i want to know



lol i thought everyone saw the pics? give me a sec :lol:


----------



## OuZo (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## Bryony (Jan 27, 2005)

is the challenge what caused the stomach volcano to errupt?


----------



## Bryony (Jan 27, 2005)

which one is westy?


----------



## OuZo (Jan 27, 2005)

it's more of an award than a challenge...as many bodily fluids as possible...i believe westy is on 3? :lol:


----------



## Ricko (Jan 27, 2005)

gee who's house is that looks awesome? :lol:


----------



## OuZo (Jan 27, 2005)

nah its covered in puke now rick i wouldnt go there 

westy is the one on the left bry lol nick just fell off the esky


----------



## Bryony (Jan 27, 2005)

OuZo said:


> As many bodily fluids as possible...i believe westy is on 3? :lol:



:shock: :shock: :shock: 
1 2 3

may i be daring and ask if it was 3 different fluids......or just 3 times....


----------



## Gregory (Jan 27, 2005)

Westy is the benchmark from which all else will be judged. 
I'm just glad I drove the 9 hours to see it for myself. 
It was the highlite of the whole trip.
That and Nick trying to get my 12 year old son pisssed.


----------



## OuZo (Jan 27, 2005)

lmao greg!

3 diff fluids bry! several diff times lmao


----------



## Bryony (Jan 27, 2005)

awwwww westy!
you all cl*ASS*


----------



## farmdog (Jan 27, 2005)

well westy on his own cause I don't drink so I guess that OUZO will take my place :twisted: :wink:


----------



## OuZo (Jan 27, 2005)

haha yeah right i'll just sniff it and puke :lol:


----------



## Parko (Jan 27, 2005)

These Victorians obviously can't handle their alcohol. And just a few hours drinking and it's all over? Have to round up some New south welshmen/women for an overnight through to the next day binge session in the country at my place.


----------



## nigmax (Jan 27, 2005)

If you notice between my fingers i managed to keep a hold of the piece of chicken i was eating at the time, very impressive i think, especially as i was pi#sing myself laughing at the time, Sorry Westy.
Well what do you expect Greg Westy was out of the loop i had to have a go at someone :twisted:


----------



## nigmax (Jan 27, 2005)

Well Parko you should have come down to the island,
i think im still going :wink:


----------



## farmdog (Jan 27, 2005)

well bad experience with alcohol


----------



## farmdog (Jan 27, 2005)

> haha yeah right i'll just sniff it and puke


at least will be able to carry you out to the car


----------



## Parko (Jan 27, 2005)

Nigmax buddy i really wanted to attend that one, but circumstances at the time made it next to impossible. Damn my 85 model bombadore and 6 day's a week job, spoils my fun too often. :cry:


----------



## Bryony (Jan 27, 2005)

any sydney people going to go?????

road trip?????


----------



## nigmax (Jan 27, 2005)

LOL Parko,life gets in the road sometimes


----------



## Magpie (Jan 27, 2005)

Jeez, don't try and outdrink Parko whatever you do.
I've never seen anyone drink that much, till all hours of the morning and still not be hungover.


----------



## rodentrancher (Jan 27, 2005)

Anything happening up Shepparton, Benalla, Wangarratta way bout the end of April? Would love to go and meet some of you people then. I have to be over there by at least 23rd April, to help out for the new Grandie? Cheers Cheryl. Even Bendigo, Yarrawonga, Albury/Wondonga?


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 27, 2005)

I might actually attend for more than 2 hrs this time. Either I leave before the party starts or I get there after the alcoholic A-Bomb has hit........and hit hard :lol: I just need a good alibi!! :wink:


----------



## rodentrancher (Jan 27, 2005)

Moosey?? Can't you get anything/gathering happening up Wang way for the end of April. I will be over Mexico Way then? What about getting something organised for Neil Sonnemann's breeding facility? Cheers Cheryl


----------



## Ricko (Jan 28, 2005)

well we have not heard a peep out of one prominent member of aps, so r u going to come phil or u "busy"? i cant wait.


----------



## OuZo (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah phil come


----------



## Bryony (Jan 28, 2005)

come on sydney....anyone going?


----------



## Stevo (Jan 28, 2005)

nigmax said:


> Newbies lol,
> should be fun :twisted: ,
> I hope they all know about the slab of crownies entrance fee


Oh i forgot to mention entrance fee in first post :lol: but seriously its byo drinks and i will supply sausages and rissoles, if you want steak or fancy stuff just bring it with you or buy it at "Stevo's Gourmet Meats" on your way here lmao.


----------



## angelrose (Jan 28, 2005)

OuZo said:


> haha yeah right i'll just sniff it and puke :lol:



Oh then that'll make things interesting.

Angel


----------



## angelrose (Jan 28, 2005)

im an ex nswelshman ive only lived down here for 6months does that count....

hehe


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 28, 2005)

rodentrancher said:


> Moosey??



Here's a couple coming back at you Chez...... ???? :wink: 
What is that?? Questionmarks! Now I'm confused :?


----------



## angelrose (Jan 28, 2005)

Lol, i think she wants you to host her a party... lmao

Angel


----------



## Gregory (Jan 28, 2005)

Stevo said:


> if you want steak or fancy stuff just bring it with you or buy it at "Stevo's Gourmet Meats" on your way here




Well if there aint gonna be any free steaks then I aint comin'.


----------



## angelrose (Jan 28, 2005)

lol greg i love that sig... 

Angel


----------



## Stevo (Jan 28, 2005)

Well maybe for you greg ill make an exception but i can guarantee westy wont be getting steak as he doesnt keep it down very long and would be a waste.


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 28, 2005)

Is he cooking breaky again? I want some of them famous rabbit snags that you were telling me are Sooooo special Stevo :wink:

Oh and Angel, there is no way in hell any of you could pass through my doors with the gatekeeper at home :lol: I'd gladly host Melb's 'Part 6' APS Booze-up  And unlike Stevo's slab of Crownies my entry fee will just be a frozen rat :wink: .......I'm cheap!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## angelrose (Jan 28, 2005)

lmao Moose is she really that bad?

How about, i kidnap her, lock her in a cargo container somewhere, you host a party, well remember about her in a few days?

How's that? :shock: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Bryony (Jan 28, 2005)

moosenoose said:


> .......I'm cheap!  :lol: :lol:



yes, yes you are.....APS auction!

i'll start it at..... 2c


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 28, 2005)

angelrose said:


> lmao Moose is she really that bad?
> 
> How about, i kidnap her, lock her in a cargo container somewhere, you host a party, well remember about her in a few days?
> 
> How's that? :shock: :wink: :lol:



:lol: The funny thing is you'll never get to find out! :lol: She ain't called the gatekeeper for nothing! :lol: :wink:




Bryony said:


> moosenoose said:
> 
> 
> > .......I'm cheap!  :lol: :lol:
> ...



Yipeeeeeee I'm worth 2 cents


----------



## Bryony (Jan 28, 2005)

well at least you give your 2c


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 28, 2005)

Bryony said:


> well at least you give your 2c



Yep, and for all it's worth! :lol: I love it here, people can't escape me :lol: :wink:


----------



## Stevo (Jan 28, 2005)

I reckon he be worth 10 cents if he gets another snake. (but he is scared)


----------



## angelrose (Jan 28, 2005)

why dont you just get another one moose, they only come out of there hide one at a time anyway, i promise :shock: :twisted: just get one that looks similar
lmao

Angel


----------



## farmdog (Jan 28, 2005)

alright party people anyone heard if arofishypartypooper will attend??


----------



## beknluke (Jan 28, 2005)

I won't be able to make it guys... 
Luke is the poor bugger who has to dirve me everywhere and he's refusing to drive me to Narre Warren!! lol - not that I blame him I must add!!
Sorry guys - but hopefully I will catch up w/ everyone at the VHS meet in March??
Bex


----------



## angelrose (Jan 28, 2005)

Bex, where do you live, i will give you a lift.

Angel


----------



## farmdog (Jan 28, 2005)

angel bex is bout 30min north of keilor closer to me then u


----------



## angelrose (Jan 28, 2005)

Then you give her a lift, lol


----------



## farmdog (Jan 28, 2005)

I could but at the moment I'am not sure if I can attend I'll know about wednesday wats happenin, If I do attend we see what happens but I feel I have no problems about picking up a passanger


----------



## Bryony (Jan 28, 2005)

want to pick me up angel?


----------



## angelrose (Jan 28, 2005)

I will if you need it, transport isnt an excuse not to come....
just give me a call the day before and ill get your details etc.... 99740158


----------



## angelrose (Jan 28, 2005)

oh sheet, wait on, your in bloody sydney!!
cheeky bugger


----------



## angelrose (Jan 28, 2005)

if it was the 6th of march, sure... lmao


----------



## angelrose (Jan 28, 2005)

if any of you are in in my basic 100k area, and you dont want to drive, ill take you, max to 3 people..... as i said, just call me the day b4...

Angel


----------



## OuZo (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah bex, i'm happy to take ya too! maybe luke will drive you to willy?

i managed to get the day off too so i can get there on time lol


----------



## soulweaver (Jan 28, 2005)

I like snakes.


----------



## beknluke (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanx Zo
How long are you guys going for?? I would have to be home at a reasonable hour (  ) to make sure that the house is ready to battle another week..
Bex


----------



## farmdog (Jan 28, 2005)

i like to get sideways alot so you could be afraid be very afraid :twisted: :evil: I have no fear in my ute.. no really you be safe with me bex I'll be a good boy  :wink:


----------



## OuZo (Jan 28, 2005)

not sure bex...wouldnt be home too late cos of work the next day but would like to stay a while! maybe late arvoish depending on what everyone else does! screw house cleaning its not as much fun lol . plus we gotta meet!


----------



## Parko (Jan 28, 2005)

Magpie said:


> Jeez, don't try and outdrink Parko whatever you do.
> I've never seen anyone drink that much, till all hours of the morning and still not be hungover.


 LOL mags now you've blown my cover, i like my victims to be overconfident. But i'll return the compliment and say i've never seen anyone who could sleep thru my drunken campfire singing like you did. LMAO :lol:


----------



## beknluke (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanx Zo and farmdog 
I'll take a lift with whoever is intending to drink the least before they get behind the wheel if that's ok  You guys can battle that one out between yourselves. It's really sweet of you guys to offer lifts like that.
That idiot that scared the hell out of me last time was someone who had had a few if you catch my drift. 
I think that Luke would be happier if I caught a lift with Zo though - he might get a bit jealous if I catch a lift with a guy in a ute  He LOVES utes!! So if's that is DEFINATELY ok with you zo, please let me know, and I'll put the afternoon aside.  I might have to start making a map to Willy for Luke !!
Bex


----------



## OuZo (Jan 28, 2005)

lol bek i cant see a problem with it! and i wont be drinking cos i'm driving and like i said, one sniff and i'm gone  :lol:

we'll work out the details later on some time if that's ok? i'm having huge probs with aps and hotmail atm and i dont even know if this post will work :?. will be nice to meet ya finally


----------



## OuZo (Jan 28, 2005)

oh yeah are u ok with us being there til late arvo tho?


----------



## Ricko (Jan 28, 2005)

bad kuck if u do have a problem with it you have to come.lol


----------



## imported_Mark (Jan 29, 2005)

Dont be nice to Zoe, get lots of nasty photos of her, then you can blackmail her for what ever you want. LOL

Mark


----------



## beknluke (Jan 29, 2005)

lol!! Hey Mark, maybe I could do that to EVERYONE and get a whole heap of herps out of it?!? 
Nahh!!
Thanx for that zo, yeah, details at another time. As it is, Luke nearly NEARLY gave in to coming along!! I'll see if I can talk him into it.... hehehehehe!! If Luke DOES come, it is agreed that I would only 'drag' him there for 2 or so hours, but if he stays mean and doesn't come, late arvo is fine with me Zo 
I'm getting excited now 
Bex


----------



## OuZo (Jan 29, 2005)

lol markus i still have those beauties of you! we're at a stalemate hehe . u coming down again? :lol:

you gotta convince luke to come bek! dont get me wrong, we're more than happy to give you a lift, but if he comes you guys can go whenever you like without having to rely on us . it's not all snake related anyway, i think he'd enjoy it cos its just a bunch of friends getting together


----------



## soulweaver (Jan 29, 2005)

Ricko said:


> bad kuck if u do have a problem with it you have to come.lol



what the 'kuck' are you talking abt??


----------



## farmdog (Jan 29, 2005)

> . it's not all snake related anyway, i think he'd enjoy it cos its just a bunch of friends getting together


i think it would be bunch of ratbags :lol: 8) getting together but it would be a good way 2 names to faces and just to have some fun and to watch my choke when I handle a snake..!


----------



## soulweaver (Jan 29, 2005)

You hear that stevo?? Start poking the brown snake with a stick, get him nice and ready


----------



## OuZo (Jan 29, 2005)

u coming farmdog?


----------



## beknluke (Jan 29, 2005)

It's alright zo, I know you just don't wanna take me   hehehehe
Yeah, hopefully I can talk Luke in to it, it would be nice for us to get out and meet some more ppl 
We'll see what happens


----------



## farmdog (Jan 29, 2005)

> u coming farmdog?


yeah now am 100% sure wouldn't miss the meet, but the question is will africa and westham attend cause THEN it will be more entertaining.


----------



## OuZo (Jan 29, 2005)

you'd have to break westy's car (which wouldnt be hard ) to stop him coming to a meet lol. although i dont remember him saying he's coming yet lol :lol:


----------



## angelrose (Jan 29, 2005)

beknluke said:


> I might have to start making a map to Willy for Luke !!
> Bex


www.whereis.com.au

We wont stay too long either bek, if you need a lift home...

Westy not coming, it wouldnt be a pisss up with out westy....

Angel


----------



## farmdog (Jan 29, 2005)

I think jacob hasn't been online and hasn't seen the invite yet; but it would be a little tamer with out jacob and Africa well MATE stand up for yourself and come and meet greet.

bex if wanna lift we see wat happens cause I will do a drive by to pick u up if you want. :wink: 8)


----------



## Stevo (Jan 29, 2005)

Westy is definately coming and because of that i wont be able to get a word in. He talks almost as much as Boc when he is hungover. Unlike myself cause im really shy. I had another idea for food and would like some feed back, either the bbq or i could do a spit roast and have roast beef and pork rolls with salad. Post your preference outa spit or bbq.
Cheers Stevo


----------



## angelrose (Jan 29, 2005)

Spit.... yummmmm.....droolll....


----------



## farmdog (Jan 29, 2005)

yeah I smsed westy and he now knows


----------



## farmdog (Jan 29, 2005)

> Westy is definately coming and because of that i wont be able to get a word in. He talks almost as much as Boc when he is hungover. Unlike myself cause im really shy. I had another idea for food and would like some feed back, either the bbq or i could do a spit roast and have roast beef and pork rolls with salad. Post your preference outa spit or bbq.
> Cheers Stevo


we could all put money for the spit and barbie since we have the butcher and bring a plate\bowl of food as well but keep it byo drinks


----------



## imported_Mark (Jan 29, 2005)

Question: How many Posts does it take 4 or 5 Victorians to organise a small BBQ?








Answer 117 and rising!

Mark


----------



## Stevo (Jan 29, 2005)

Your just jealous sweetie cause you wont come because my wife will be there. At least we dont spend an evening photographing japanese tourists whilst on vacation.............


----------



## nigmax (Jan 29, 2005)

your just jealous Mark, you cant cum and you know how much fun you had at my place, lol.
just think theres a bit of new meat coming to this one :twisted: 

118


----------



## nigmax (Jan 29, 2005)

damm you stevo


----------



## angelrose (Jan 29, 2005)

lol you guys are funny


----------



## imported_Mark (Jan 29, 2005)

it was PENGUINS I photographed...PENGUINS ....it was just Japanese heads that got in the way 

Just as well I aint coming, would have a few stories to tell Mrs Stevo!

Nick I dont need "fresh" meat...your the man for me, and Stevo as well.....just so neither of you feel unloved and left out. LOL


----------



## nigmax (Jan 29, 2005)

I FEEL BETTER NOW.
was a bit down :cry:


----------



## Stevo (Jan 29, 2005)

I dun wanna share no more


----------



## Ricko (Jan 29, 2005)

what about me mark you bi$%h. i told u to dump those 2 wooses lol cant wait for it all paully


----------



## imported_Mark (Jan 29, 2005)

Ricko I have a long list of things to talk to Mel about next time I am there, so your lucky I aint coming down this time.


----------



## soulweaver (Jan 29, 2005)

no wonder ricko went to bed on his own down phillip isliand    lol


----------



## imported_Mark (Jan 29, 2005)

Oh did he? Did you walk past my residence that night Luke? LOL

Mark


----------



## Ricko (Jan 29, 2005)

dont come a knocking if the van is a rockin.lol


----------



## nigmax (Jan 29, 2005)

my cleaners are still trying to come to terms with what they found :shock:


----------



## soulweaver (Jan 29, 2005)

well you did invite a lot of, shall we say 'interesting' ppl down there!


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 29, 2005)

> your just jealous Mark, you cant cum and you know how much fun you had at my place, lol.
> just think theres a bit of new meat coming to this one



ROFLMBAO Nigmax


----------



## westhamsc (Jan 30, 2005)

hey guys sorry about not talking much on hear my computer is broken but i am coming but i wont be drinking gota go some where after the bbq. by the way the spit is the way to go stevo

by the way the 2nd annual westy challange will be on the judge will be the one and only me!!!!!!!!!!!. :lol:


----------



## farmdog (Jan 30, 2005)

> hey guys sorry about not talking much on hear my computer is broken but i am coming but i wont be drinking gota go some where after the bbq. by the way the spit is the way to go stevo


you not drinking o gee stevo cancel the bbq we'll have to have it at westy place so the we can have the 2nd annual westy challenge, cause I missed it last time


----------



## Stevo (Jan 31, 2005)

Ok most people i spoke to said spit would be better than bbq so if u dislike the idea say something soon. If spit any offers to bring a salad would be welcome as my missus burns salad.
So far list of people coming is:

Nick the drunk
Westy the softy
A farmdog
An angelic rose & partner?
Stockeh(b_itch) and Haley
Ricko and his woma
Luke and Zo Zo
A moose (if he gets a day release)
Trader 1 and trader 2
Jarvis?
Russell
Bex and maybe luke
A skunk said "Ohh bredli" but no pm
Stevo (unfortunately)


If I missed someone let me know, and i havent spoken to the lovely nome to invite her so if she see's this she now knows. Anyone else just pm me.
Cheers Stevo


----------



## Ricko (Jan 31, 2005)

sounds like it will be good mate. i dont think nome is able to come from what she was saying the other week but we may be able to convince her lol. and it seems ur a good organiser so this may not be the first and last :twisted: ill get onto u about the next one in a couple of months.


----------



## angelrose (Jan 31, 2005)

yeah we'll be there, me and joe....
hehe

Angel


----------



## beknluke (Jan 31, 2005)

Good news guys 
Luke and I are confirmed!! I talked him into it!! Yay!!  I had to agree to not stay tooooo long, but he can't say much once we're there!! hehehehe All you boys will just have to make him feel welcome so that he won't want to leave either!! But not TOO welcome if you know what I mean 
So yeah, we'll be there. Stevo, PM me what you want me to bring. My stepdad makes some killer salads, so I might be able to talk him into wipping some up for ya!! 
A very excited Bex!!


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 31, 2005)

God!.... how many Lukes are going to this thing!? :lol: I'll be the late Luke, or the lost Luke :wink: But chances are I'll be the sober Luke


----------



## OuZo (Jan 31, 2005)

yeah stevo what would u like us to bring? maybe we can bring some soft drinks or something for the non drinkers . and maybe some munchies

dont think nome can come...shoulda made it a saturday dork


----------



## farmdog (Jan 31, 2005)

yeah stevo tell wat to bring so we dont have 3 potato salads or 2 many people bring the same dish,not there is not 2 much wrong with as it would be pretty funny but would save on sssstress of trying to get something different to every1 else???!!!
and there will only be A farmdog rockin up.


----------



## beknluke (Jan 31, 2005)

That's assuming that we don't bring our Border Collie


----------



## farmdog (Jan 31, 2005)

hey I don't bite and I am house broken can we say the same thing with the boder collie


----------



## beknluke (Jan 31, 2005)

hehehehe - Yup!! But she has obsessive compulsive disorder and runs around, and around and AROUND in circles in the backyard.... So unless you do the same thing in your ute, I'll deem that you can be the only farmdog in attendance!! 

Bex


----------



## farmdog (Jan 31, 2005)

no circle work in my ute if I had company car well different story. but I am a good gun dog as I am always retrieving my birds ( quail & duck ).


----------



## angelrose (Jan 31, 2005)

ok well im going to bring a big pototo salad which contains dairy, egg and onion so if your allergic tell me now and ill mark it....can you work out how much per head stevo for the spit so we know in advance...
10bucks? Want us to bring any snakeys?

Angel


----------



## Stevo (Feb 1, 2005)

I am supplying the spit so no cost there and we only need like 3 or 4 salads so dont everyone bring one cause im not a rabbit.


----------



## herptrader (Feb 1, 2005)

Stevo said:


> I am supplying the spit so no cost there and we only need like 3 or 4 salads so dont everyone bring one cause im not a rabbit.



Nope - In your profession it does pay to be a carnivore ;-)

Jude and I are really looking forward to this gathering


----------



## herptrader (Feb 1, 2005)

Stevo said:


> Trader 1 and trader 2



Just to make it clear:

Judy is Herp Trader #1
Daavid is Herp Trader #2
Brian is Herp Trader #3


----------



## angelrose (Feb 1, 2005)

At least you all one who is number one!.

lmao

Angel


----------



## farmdog (Feb 1, 2005)

what about finger foods snakes o um snacks??


----------



## angelrose (Feb 1, 2005)

like sausage rolls and little pies and stuff you mean farmdoggie? or fairy bread and cucumber sandwiches heheh :twisted:

Angel


----------



## herptrader (Feb 1, 2005)

angelrose said:


> like sausage rolls and little pies and stuff you mean farmdoggie? or fairy bread and cucumber sandwiches heheh :twisted:
> 
> Angel



I think he means watch out for typos ;-)

Yes we all know who number one is.. and yes she does wear the pants in the family but I do try to wrestle them off her from time to time ;-)


----------



## OuZo (Feb 1, 2005)

yay judy and daavid are coming 

we'll bring some soft drinks and some chippies or sumthin


----------



## farmdog (Feb 1, 2005)

I meant snacks but the spelling is similar is some twisted aspects and I thought it as amusing but as angel said


> like sausage rolls and little pies and stuff you mean farmdoggie? or fairy bread and cucumber sandwiches heheh


but no fairy bread as teamsherman is not comming but yeah


----------



## soulweaver (Feb 1, 2005)

guess there would be no need for cucumber either hey???


----------



## farmdog (Feb 1, 2005)

gee you are evil soulweaver


----------



## angelrose (Feb 1, 2005)

herptrader said:


> angelrose said:
> 
> 
> > like sausage rolls and little pies and stuff you mean farmdoggie? or fairy bread and cucumber sandwiches heheh :twisted:
> ...



Yeah i did get that double a, wrestling judes pants off her must be a fun past time..... lol

and as for the rest of you, for shame....... :lol: :lol:

Angel♥


----------



## nigmax (Feb 1, 2005)

GEE you guys dont get out much do you, PMSL
And like sands thru the hr glass :twisted:


----------



## farmdog (Feb 2, 2005)

so what are people bringing??


----------



## herptrader (Feb 2, 2005)

Well Trader is bringing me ;-)

Stevo already has my mouth watering at the delectable spit he is providing.

Sadji was talking about having a "exotic foods" eating competition.

I could provide a fiery Bombay Salad that will privide and exhilarating burn ... all the way through ... and for days. It is great - trust me, It has my mouth and eyes wattering just thinking about it!


----------



## trader (Feb 2, 2005)

> so what are people bringing??



I will bring Daavid along with his deeelicious salad, :wink: but as we did for our gathering in Bendigo (Nov), we will provide the plates and cutlery to eat all this deelicious food we will be having!   

Some of you may want to bring your chair(s) along???

What about all this rain we are having in Melbourne, isn't it awesome??? And knowing Sunday will be bright and sunny is really awesome!  

Cheers, Judy (who does not wear the pants in the house, I prefer skirts) :wink:


----------



## farmdog (Feb 2, 2005)

k I'll bring a long a bean salad or someting and whatever else


----------



## beknluke (Feb 2, 2005)

I am waiting for stevo to get back to me on what he wants us to bring. We don't want to OD on salad!! 
Bex


----------



## angelrose (Feb 2, 2005)

Im bringing Potato Salad!


----------



## herptrader (Feb 2, 2005)

beknluke said:


> I am waiting for stevo to get back to me on what he wants us to bring. We don't want to OD on salad!!
> Bex



Yeah - because he is not a rabbit ;-)


----------



## Stevo (Feb 3, 2005)

The salads look like they nearly covered 
angel -potato salad 
traders-bombay salad
farmdog- bean something
so maybe just a tomato and lettuce type one or pasta one from someone and we're set. Everyone else just bring the entrance fee (crownies) j/k


----------



## herptrader (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey Stevo,

What about things like condiments, dead horse and the like?

Judy is bringing some paper plates.

Are the other non food items that might be required?

So how many crownies can you consume?



Stevo said:


> The salads look like they nearly covered
> angel -potato salad
> traders-bombay salad
> farmdog- bean something
> so maybe just a tomato and lettuce type one or pasta one from someone and we're set. Everyone else just bring the entrance fee (crownies) j/k



Looks like we will luck out with the weather given the odd drop of rain we have had in the last day or so.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 3, 2005)

Just bring an umbrella, we Victorians are tougher than the weather aren't we?...oh hang on....I'm an ex-Queenslander :lol:

Nothing better than trying to juggle a drink in one hand and an out of control umbrella in the other, whilst all at the same time trying to navigate the pointy sharp bits of the brolly out of the optical vacinity of the person you are talking to........my, my this sounds like awesome fun! :wink:


----------



## Magpie (Feb 3, 2005)

> Just bring an umbrella, we Victorians are tougher than the weather aren't we?...oh hang on....I'm an ex-Queenslander



Queenslanders just ignore the rain and keep going don't they? After all, rain is just a 2% increase in humidity from when it aint raining.


----------



## beknluke (Feb 3, 2005)

According to the weather forecasts it's meant to be fine and 25 
I'm completely stuck on what to bring now!! I was gonna bring some killer salads from my stepdad (being an ex-chef and all) but they consisted of potatp, betroot, red onion etc...
Softdrinks maybe?? Sweets etc?? Like a cake or whatever?? I don't know!! Normally our families hold the gatherings and we just rock up with a bag full of stuff that we we asked to bring!! lol
Ideas anyone???
Bex


----------



## farmdog (Feb 3, 2005)

> so maybe just a tomato and lettuce type one or pasta one from someone and we're set. Everyone else just bring the entrance fee (crownies) j/k


----------



## beknluke (Feb 3, 2005)

no can do on the pasta one - and with the amount of other salads, I'm sure that there will be some lettuce and tomato in at least one of them!! (And we HATE tomatoes - so they wouldn't feature in any of ours  )
As for beer - he said joking. And that's about $40!! (that would be a slab so all you guys could share) lol - I'm generous, but no THAT generous  But if Stevo just wants a 6pk for himself, I'll look into it 
Any others??


----------



## farmdog (Feb 3, 2005)

stevo what the go with bringing some our scaly friends with us??


----------



## trader (Feb 3, 2005)

> Judy is bringing some paper plates.
> Are the other non food items that might be required?



Darhl, as I said in an earlier post.....:wink: 



> but as we did for our gathering in Bendigo (Nov), we will provide the plates and cutlery to eat all this deelicious food we will be having!


----------



## OuZo (Feb 3, 2005)

bek dont stress so much! just bring yourselves 

it's at your second meet that we make you bring EVERYTHING :twisted: 

we're gonna bring some soft drinks and some chips or sumthin


----------



## Ricko (Feb 3, 2005)

farmcat it is illegal but stevo has enough snakes to make us feel like pin cushions. lol


----------



## nigmax (Feb 3, 2005)

What about a tequila salad i cant believe no ones bringing that!
How about some cookies, might chill the crowd out a bit lol,
You always bring the soft drinks ZOZO WHY NOT HARDEN UP A BIT THIS TIME :twisted: .


----------



## Stevo (Feb 3, 2005)

Bex u just bring luke and dont worry.


----------



## thals (Feb 4, 2005)

nigmax said:


> What about a tequila salad .


 u say TEQUILA salad....oooooh, sounds tempting :wink:


----------



## soulweaver (Feb 4, 2005)

Stevo said:


> Bex u just bring luke and dont worry.



Nah, i'm pretty sure zo wants me to go with her,


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 4, 2005)

Yeah it's alright Bex my wife won't mind! Pick me up at 1.30 as planned! :wink: What are you talking about Souley?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## beknluke (Feb 4, 2005)

Boys, I'd pick ya ALL up if I could, but I think that MY Luke wouldn't be too impressed w/ that 
Bex


----------



## OuZo (Feb 4, 2005)

> You always bring the soft drinks ZOZO WHY NOT HARDEN UP A BIT THIS TIME :twisted:



well i'm not drinking so ur saying you want me to supply your and stevo's drinks? lol i might pass...i'd go broke :lol:


----------



## farmdog (Feb 4, 2005)

> farmcat it is illegal but stevo has enough snakes to make us feel like pin cushions. lol


why is it illegal????


----------



## angelrose (Feb 4, 2005)

because your licence states that the animals have to stay on the licenced premisis..... however mine might just be going to the vet that day.....

Angel

ps unless you have an temp issued exhibition licence........


----------



## Nome (Feb 4, 2005)

Have fun  

Shame, I would have loved to see Stevo drinking for once


----------



## OuZo (Feb 4, 2005)

we'll miss you nomi


----------



## angelrose (Feb 6, 2005)

We are coming, hubby forgot to copy rickos dvds last night... silly billy........., but we are leaving now......

Angel


----------

